# Astro ASDHK



## Juklano (Oct 2, 2006)

Has anyone ridden this yet? It was at Eurobike.. Price?










* should I be posting stuff like this somewhere else?


----------



## Nut! (Nov 2, 2007)

What is that frame for, SS?


----------



## 006_007 (Jan 12, 2004)

that derailleur hanger looks interesting.


----------



## chooofoojoo (Feb 22, 2007)

looks like a foes 2:1 dhs.. 

and that der. hanger looks like it's made to accept the Maxle

looks good otherwise!


----------



## Juklano (Oct 2, 2006)

On their website its HA was 66 -hoping it was less.


----------



## coghi (Jan 5, 2007)

im really diggin this frame....its like a session10, foes mono and haro magnum all together


----------



## Juklano (Oct 2, 2006)

I did some searching and Astro is the Taiwanese maker and distributes it to be stickered by other companies.

https://www.kraftstoff-bikes.com/










Duncan - (pre production)


----------



## blackwater racing1013 (Nov 8, 2007)

That kraftstoff bike is hott as hell!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

looks cool......


----------



## MTB_prodigy (Jun 16, 2007)

shorter travel version of foes mono

looks pretty sweet


----------



## bmxconvert (May 17, 2006)

Fezzari uses the same frame. The linkage looks to be identical to what the Session 10 uses, however the more forward pivot and lack of anti-torque pulley could prove to make the frame feel less sluggish under pedaling forces than the Session.

I haven't ridden one, but I really like singlepivots and the linkage system on the Session proved to be worthwhile, perhaps the same with the Astro/Krastoff/Fezzari?

-Kevin


----------



## Cabdoctor (Jun 22, 2006)

Resurrecting an old thread, Is it possible to order this frame straight from Astro?


----------



## Juklano (Oct 2, 2006)

http://www.astroeng.com.tw/

I'm not sure. I emailed them before asking about there geo and they act actually replied. You might want to try emailing them to find out.


----------



## one incredible donkey (Jul 19, 2007)

Screw the bike. I want one of those woodgrain helmets!


----------



## Juklano (Oct 2, 2006)

http://www.umf-bikes.com/

Here labeled nicely.


----------



## Jerk_Chicken (Oct 13, 2005)

I might have to sort through all of my EB pics, but we counted about a dozen companies rebranding this frame.


----------



## StinkyFTW (Jun 29, 2008)

Check out this built up kraftstoff.. looks pretty sex to me.


----------



## ToddN (Feb 2, 2007)

Tomac Primer anyone...


----------



## Jerk_Chicken (Oct 13, 2005)

Wow the similarities are pretty astounding.


----------



## Cabdoctor (Jun 22, 2006)

someone just needs to buy a hundred of these for the $200 they're probably selling in Taiwan, and sell them on ebay for $400 bucks.


----------



## Cabdoctor (Jun 22, 2006)

Juklano said:


> http://www.astroeng.com.tw/
> 
> I'm not sure. I emailed them before asking about there geo and they act actually replied. You might want to try emailing them to find out.


What did the company say about the geometry? And is it possible at all to get this frame direct, or in small quantities.


----------



## rollertoaster (Jun 11, 2007)

I wish I could get a better look at the bb area. if it's anything like a primer 220, and it looks like it is, the bb area might be very flexy. I rode a primer around in the parking lot and the drive side crank arm hit the chainstay every time I would crank hard.

No, it was not the cranks, you could actually see the bb area flexing when torque was applied.

ok, I just took another look at the primer, it's not the same. The astro looks beefier in the bb area, it should be ok


----------



## Cabdoctor (Jun 22, 2006)

How much do you way, if you don't mind me asking? I'm crazy light so that might not be a factor for me.


----------



## amannil (Feb 16, 2009)

Cabdoctor said:


> How much do you *weigh*, if you don't mind me asking? I'm crazy light so that might not be a factor for me.


:thumbsup:


----------



## Cabdoctor (Jun 22, 2006)

Thanks, I was in a rush.










J/K


----------



## sickspeed16 (Apr 9, 2008)

*Lolz..*

Will you be my friend Cabdoctor...? I think we have alot in common and this relationship could really work..


----------



## sickspeed16 (Apr 9, 2008)

Lolz... suggestive forum homosexuality...


----------



## Cabdoctor (Jun 22, 2006)

I love you sickspeed, but I think we should see other people


----------



## Juklano (Oct 2, 2006)

Cabdoctor said:


> What did the company say about the geometry? And is it possible at all to get this frame direct, or in small quantities.


On their site, their geo wasn't mentioned so I asked about the HA and they replied a 66. If memory serves me correct, I replied asking if they could do a 64 and they didn't give me an answer.

You will definitely want to email them to ask if the frame can purchased direct because I have no clue.

The good thing about these Taiwan producers is that sometimes you can make some requests. I'm just not sure how closely attached they are to their builders. If you do email them, please post what they say. I am quite curious.


----------



## IrSc (Dec 11, 2008)

dude those bikes are all SICK!!!!
Does anyone have the weight specs. for the frames?


----------



## Cabdoctor (Jun 22, 2006)




----------



## sickspeed16 (Apr 9, 2008)

Can we still be friends till the end?


----------



## Juklano (Oct 2, 2006)

*Specs Baby!*

http://www.umf-bikes.com/public/ftp/media/2009/pdf/2009UMFDuncan.pdf

Full specs- weight 20.4kg = 44.97lbs


----------



## Cabdoctor (Jun 22, 2006)

SWEET! Juklano just won Interweb!


----------



## Cabdoctor (Jun 22, 2006)

OK, so it looks like its a 1.5" head tube which means you can run an e13 zerostack 1.5" to 1 1/8" spacers. So in theory you should be able to slam the crowns all the way down and gain another degree. leaving you with a 65deg headtube WTF!


----------



## Cabdoctor (Jun 22, 2006)

plus with 9" of travel it'll sag to a nice degree as well


----------



## Juklano (Oct 2, 2006)

Very nice. Here's an action pic.

https://www.pinkbike.com/photo/2596445/#top


----------



## Juklano (Oct 2, 2006)

I don't think they deal directly, but I emailed them about it. If you want it now here- the price isn't exactly a Taiwanese price, but it comes in 65 HA. The frames can also be custom spec'ed. So if you really want a 64 like the primer its possible...

http://www.fezzari.com/products/index/Widows_Peak_-_Frameset/79/36#Features


----------



## Cabdoctor (Jun 22, 2006)

Anyone notice that guy has a speedneedle as a DH seat.










Not my weapon of choice.


----------



## sickspeed16 (Apr 9, 2008)

I have 9" of travel and a speedneedle if you know what I mean... Heh.. Heh...Yep.


----------



## wasea04 (Apr 2, 2007)

*That's what I was thinking.*



[email protected] said:


> Tomac Primer anyone...


Looks almost exactly like a Primer, they ride well, I guess we could induce that the Astros ride well too.


----------



## Cabdoctor (Jun 22, 2006)




----------

